# SOBOBA LOWRIDER CAR & BIKE SHOW



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

* WELL ITS THAT TIME AGAIN...
TO GET READY FOR THE SOBOBA REZ 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW 

ITS BROUGHT TO YOU BY DRIFTING ON A MEMORY C.C.
FLYER WILL BE POSTED SOON ANY QUESTIONS OR TO REGISTER CALL UP DUKE
@951-282-9903

SHOW AT 23333 SOBOBA RD SAN JACINTO, CA 92583

$10,000 IN CASH PRIZES & TROPHIES

ROLL IN TIME SAT SEPT 11TH @ 4:30PM
AND SUNDAY SEP 12TH @ 5:30AM

MAKE SURE TO CALL DUKE TO GET YOUR CAR REGISTERED ILL BE POSTING A FLYER SOON ALONG WITH A REGISTRATION FORM.


ALSO I WANTED TO SAY IAM POSTING THIS EVENT FOR DUKE ALL QUESTIONS SHOULD BE DIRECTED TO HIM @ 951-282-9903

THANKS AND WE HOPE TO SEE ALL THE CLUBS OUT THEIR THAT HAVE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT FOR THE LAS COUPLE OF YEARS!

NO ATTITUDE OR DRAMA... FAMILY EVENT YOU WILL BE TAKEN OUT OF THE SHOW.....*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WILL B THERE GOOD SHOW TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WILL B THERE GOOD SHOW TTT!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Goodtime IE will b there in full force good show. For all ages.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

we're down for sum fun in the sun on the res :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

CaliStyle c.c will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALISTYLE-JC_@Jul 27 2010, 12:53 PM~18154349
> *CaliStyle c.c will be there :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T
FOR A GOOD SHOW!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 27 2010, 01:07 PM~18154523


POSTING FOR THE PROMOTER

MAJOR PRIZE MONEY WILL BE GIVEN OUT AT THIS SHOW

EACH 1ST PLACE WINNER IN EACH CLASS WILL BE GIVEN $100 AND TROPHIE.
2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES ONLY

SWEEPSTAKES:
1ST PLACE $1500
2ND PLACE $1000
3RD PLACE $500


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Jul 27 2010, 02:32 PM~18154801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Jul 27 2010, 02:32 PM~18154801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

*WELL ITS THAT TIME AGAIN...
TO GET READY FOR THE SOBOBA REZ 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW 

ITS BROUGHT TO YOU BY DRIFTING ON A MEMORY C.C.
FLYER WILL BE POSTED SOON ANY QUESTIONS OR TO REGISTER CALL UP DUKE
@951-282-9903

SHOW AT 23333 SOBOBA RD SAN JACINTO, CA 92583

$10,000 IN CASH PRIZES & TROPHIES

ROLL IN TIME SAT SEPT 11TH @ 4:30PM
AND SUNDAY SEP 12TH @ 5:30AM

MAKE SURE TO CALL DUKE TO GET YOUR CAR REGISTERED ILL BE POSTING A FLYER SOON ALONG WITH A REGISTRATION FORM.
ALSO I WANTED TO SAY IAM POSTING THIS EVENT FOR DUKE ALL QUESTIONS SHOULD BE DIRECTED TO HIM @ 951-282-9903

THANKS AND WE HOPE TO SEE ALL THE CLUBS OUT THEIR THAT HAVE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT FOR THE LAS COUPLE OF YEARS!

NO ATTITUDE OR DRAMA... FAMILY EVENT YOU WILL BE TAKEN OUT OF THE SHOW.....*


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

*ttt lets keep this at the top!!!!!!! :biggrin: MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE THEIR!!!!!!AGAIN!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jul 27 2010, 08:14 PM~18158993
> *WELL ITS THAT TIME AGAIN...
> TO GET READY FOR THE SOBOBA REZ 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

VIEJITOS I.E. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Will be there again, last year was great they gave out bout 13g's.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ITS GOING TO B A GOOD SHOW IT GET BIGGER AND BETTER EACH YEAR


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

Est curizers will be there TO THE TOP


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC SAN DIEGO...WILL BE THERE AGAIN...TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY will be there ............


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 29 2010, 10:32 PM~18181287
> *ROLLERZ ONLY will be there ............
> *


Take home some money again it a good show


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Jul 27 2010, 01:32 PM~18154801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN! I BETTER TRY N GET MY 58 RAGG OUT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> POSTING FOR THE PROMOTER
> 
> MAJOR PRIZE MONEY WILL BE GIVEN OUT AT THIS SHOW
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN! I BETTER TRY N GET MY 58 RAGG OUT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
This is the show to b at its cool out there


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> POSTING FOR THE PROMOTER
> 
> MAJOR PRIZE MONEY WILL BE GIVEN OUT AT THIS SHOW
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN! I BETTER TRY N GET MY 58 RAGG OUT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
O YA GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Bump for the homie duke and sobboba


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

ill be their :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

CATEGORIES??


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: DAMN! IM THERE FOR THIS SHOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 29 2010, 09:32 PM~18181287
> *ROLLERZ ONLY will be there ............
> *


 :biggrin: HEY HOMIE! POST SOME PICS OF THAT 56 WHEN U START ON IT! :biggrin: IM BUILDING ONE TOO...56 LOWROD!!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LatinstyleVP66 (Jul 31, 2010)

Latin Style CC will be there!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinstyleVP66_@Jul 31 2010, 03:49 PM~18194569
> *Latin Style CC will be there!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice some SD luv c u there


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just spoke with DUKE he's happy with all the post he don't come on lay it low much but he said it going to b a good show in store . So let's show strong over 10gs in prizes can't beat that over 50 classes


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

any 12" bike categories? which?


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Jul 31 2010, 05:51 AM~18192263
> *CATEGORIES??
> *


x2


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 29 2010, 12:00 PM~18174646
> *MEMBERS ONLY..CC SAN DIEGO...WILL BE THERE AGAIN...TTT
> 
> 
> ...


REPPIN NC SAN DIEGO. TTMFT


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

categories? :dunno:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Jul 31 2010, 06:51 AM~18192263
> *CATEGORIES??
> *


now thats what im saying??????????? what are they??


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

CATEGORIES 

30'S-40'S
50'S-60'S
70'S-80'S
MOTORCYCLES
BIKES 16" & 20", TRIKES
PEDAL CARS

HOPPING CONTES

3 CATEGORIES
LIMIT 45 CARS

JUDGIN BY SAN DIEGO CUSTOM SUPER SHOW CREW...

CALL DUKE TO GET MORE INFO AS TO THE TROPHIES ON EACH CLASS AND CATEGORIES....

951-282-9903
LAST YEAR BIKES CARS ALL TOOK CASH PRICES AND TROPHIES!!!!


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

PRICE TO REGISTER

VEHICLE $25
HOPPING $30
MOTORCYCLE $20
BIKE $20
VENDOR $250


:biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

SUV CATEGORY ALSO!!!!


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

CATEGORIES 

30'S-40'S
50'S-60'S
70'S-80'S
MOTORCYCLES
BIKES 16" & 20", TRIKES
PEDAL CARS

HOPPING CONTES

3 CATEGORIES
LIMIT 45 CARS

JUDGIN BY SAN DIEGO CUSTOM SUPER SHOW CREW...

CALL DUKE TO GET MORE INFO AS TO THE TROPHIES ON EACH CLASS AND CATEGORIES....

951-282-9903
LAST YEAR BIKES CARS ALL TOOK CASH PRICES AND TROPHIES!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 2 2010, 07:09 PM~18211135
> *CATEGORIES
> 
> 30'S-40'S
> ...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 2 2010, 07:09 PM~18211135
> *CATEGORIES
> 
> 30'S-40'S
> ...


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 2 2010, 07:09 PM~18211135
> *CATEGORIES
> 
> 30'S-40'S
> ...




TTT Last year was good. Took 2nd $250 and a 4ft + trophie  I got the pre reg form today thank's and will send them out asap.


Bird and his crew always do a good job, I can only imagine how tough it is.


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

WHY A 45 CAR LIMIT????? VENDOR BOTHS R KIND OF HIGH FOR JUST 45 CARZ


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Aug 3 2010, 03:22 PM~18218161
> *WHY A 45 CAR LIMIT????? VENDOR BOTHS R KIND OF HIGH FOR JUST  45 CARZ
> *


45 FOR THE HOP ONLY NO MORE THEY MADE A DEAL WITH FIRE DEPT ON THE REZ IT CAN HOLD UP TO 450 SHOW CARS


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 3 2010, 01:29 PM~18218238
> *45 FOR THE HOP ONLY NO MORE THEY MADE  A DEAL WITH FIRE DEPT ON THE REZ IT CAN HOLD UP TO 450 SHOW CARS
> *



yup the hopp is limited to 45 cars get in and represent!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 2 2010, 07:09 PM~18211135
> *CATEGORIES
> 
> 30'S-40'S
> ...



Just noticed no 2000's and up Truck and Suv's.?


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Aug 3 2010, 08:18 PM~18220848
> * TO THE TOP!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 4 2010, 11:46 AM~18227201
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 4 2010, 04:05 PM~18228900
> *
> *


WHATS UP U GOT A LIST FOR THE CLASSES A LOT OF PEPS NEED INFO FOR THE SHOW A BREAK DOWN THANKS


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 4 2010, 03:09 PM~18228932
> *WHATS UP U GOT A      LIST FOR THE CLASSES A LOT OF PEPS NEED INFO FOR THE SHOW A BREAK DOWN THANKS
> *


Any questions just PM me.. and I will be happy to answer questions. I saw a question on 2000 trucks. I can say that there will be a trucks class but may be combined with the 90's also. We cant guarantee to break up every year in every make and model


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Ttt I herd its a good show


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 4 2010, 02:13 PM~18228978
> *Any questions just PM me.. and I will be happy to answer questions.  I saw a question on 2000 trucks.  I can say that there will be a trucks class but may be combined with the 90's also.  We cant guarantee to break up every year in every make and model
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Aug 5 2010, 02:39 AM~18234069
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ttt
> *


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 4 2010, 03:13 PM~18228978
> *Any questions just PM me.. and I will be happy to answer questions.  I saw a question on 2000 trucks.  I can say that there will be a trucks class but may be combined with the 90's also.  We cant guarantee to break up every year in every make and model
> *


Cool. Either way I'll be there again to have a good time. You and your crew will do a good job no matter what so it's cool.


----------



## TONYBOY V.P (Nov 27, 2006)

PUBLIC ENEMY CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## san jacinto cc (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by san jacinto cc_@Aug 5 2010, 02:54 PM~18237507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by san jacinto cc_@Aug 5 2010, 12:54 PM~18237507
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ORALE GRACIAS FOR SCANING IN THE FLYER MAN>>>MY SCANER IS BUSTED UP AND ONLY COULD TAKE THE PICTURES of the flyers..... :biggrin:


----------



## san jacinto cc (Jul 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 5 2010, 08:59 PM~18240689
> *ORALE GRACIAS FOR SCANING IN THE FLYER MAN>>>MY SCANER IS BUSTED UP AND ONLY COULD TAKE THE PICTURES of the flyers..... :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS FOR POSTING THEM AS PICS FOR US. REALLY GRACIAS


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Aug 5 2010, 12:12 PM~18236674
> *Cool. Either way I'll be there again to have a good time. You and your crew will do a good job no matter what so it's cool.
> *


Thanks Dogg. See u there


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Aug 6 2010, 01:51 AM~18242927
> *
> *


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Aug 6 2010, 12:13 PM~18245851
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

>


[/quote]


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT FROM GOODTIMES IE


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by san jacinto cc_@Aug 5 2010, 07:48 PM~18241188
> *GRACIAS FOR POSTING THEM AS PICS FOR US. REALLY GRACIAS
> *



*No prob we are here to help each other out homie and tell big Duke Ariel from Memebers Only CC said its posted!! * :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

ULTIMATE RIDERS CAR CLUB will be in the house.


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE_@Aug 7 2010, 11:01 PM~18255034
> *ULTIMATE RIDERS CAR CLUB will be in the house.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

NO 12" BIKE CATEGORY??????


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHATS UP BIRD... THIS IS CLOWNY FROM TECHNIQUES C.C. SEE U THERE BROTHER....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Aug 9 2010, 11:04 AM~18264712
> *WHATS UP BIRD... THIS IS CLOWNY FROM TECHNIQUES C.C. SEE U THERE BROTHER....
> *


Whats up Clowny... Cool.. Thanks for supporting.. Bring Joey and Peter too...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 9 2010, 11:12 AM~18264779
> *Whats up Clowny...  Cool..  Thanks for supporting..  Bring Joey and Peter too...
> *


YA JOEYS COMMING FOR SURE NO WORD YET ON PETER.. BUT WE'LL BE THERE.
ALRIGHT THEN, PEACE.....


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ITS GETTING BETTER DAY BY DAY I SPOKE TO DUKE HES IS HAPPY WITH ALL THE POST :thumbsup:


----------



## san jacinto cc (Jul 26, 2010)

DAY OF SHOW IS $30, ALSO THE SHOW IS STILL ON SEPT 12 , NOTHING HAS CHANGED. GRACIAS


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Aug 9 2010, 04:16 PM~18267582
> *YA JOEYS COMMING FOR SURE NO WORD YET ON PETER.. BUT WE'LL BE THERE.
> ALRIGHT THEN, PEACE.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE_@Aug 7 2010, 10:01 PM~18255034
> *ULTIMATE RIDERS CAR CLUB will be in the house.
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

*TO THE TOP FOR A FRIME CAR SHOW!!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 12 2010, 07:49 AM~18292034
> ************************FIRME!*****************************


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 12 2010, 09:50 AM~18292039
> ************************FIRME!****************************
> *


Yup


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 7 2010, 06:00 PM~18253585
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Its A Nice Drive And A Good Show It A Chill Day Out There.


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 11 2010, 11:46 AM~18284841
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Aug 9 2010, 08:14 AM~18263537
> *NO 12" BIKE CATEGORY??????
> *


??????????......... yes i quoted myself


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Aug 17 2010, 09:59 PM~18339798
> *??????????......... yes i quoted myself
> 
> *



give the homie Duke a call bro...iam sure he can answear ur question the number is on the first page...GRACIAS! :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 17 2010, 11:11 PM~18339898
> *give the homie Duke a call bro...iam sure he can answear ur question the number is on the first page...GRACIAS! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Aug 20 2010, 03:21 AM~18359905
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO REPERSENT FOR THE HOMIES AND THE HOMIE DUKE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 22 2010, 07:45 PM~18378328
> *CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO REPERSENT FOR THE HOMIES AND THE HOMIE DUKE
> *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 22 2010, 05:45 PM~18378328
> *CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO REPERSENT FOR THE HOMIES AND THE HOMIE DUKE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 23 2010, 09:16 PM~18389594
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Aug 25 2010, 08:54 AM~18401224
> *TTT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW TOMORROW AUGUST 28 :biggrin:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Aug 28 2010, 05:52 AM~18426611
> *
> *


Just a couple weeks away.. Gonna be a good show with pay outs like no other


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 30 2010, 11:03 AM~18441051
> *Just a couple weeks away..  Gonna be a good show with pay outs like no other
> *


Registration is going good. Still plenty of room and time to Pre-Reg. 
55 classes-$100 payout for each class winner
Sweepstakes for cars
1500-1000-500 

Best Bike- 500

Call Duke to Pre Reg

Judging by SIC Productions(Super Custom Car Show Crew)


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Jul 27 2010, 01:32 PM~18154801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

_*counting the days.......MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB REPING...... *:biggrin: :biggrin:_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 30 2010, 08:24 PM~18446178
> *counting the days.......MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB REPING...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

Q-VO BIRD... WAITING PATIENTLY, JUST GONNA BE ME AND JOEY. BUT 
WE'LL BE THERE HOMIE... TECHNIQUES L.A. FO-SHO! :rimshot:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Aug 31 2010, 10:22 AM~18450438
> *Q-VO BIRD... WAITING PATIENTLY, JUST GONNA BE ME AND JOEY. BUT
> WE'LL BE THERE HOMIE... TECHNIQUES L.A. FO-SHO!  :rimshot:
> *


Cool.. You guys always show good anyways.. See you there


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Aug 31 2010, 06:28 PM~18455375
> *TO THE TOP!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*
WTF TO THE TOP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Aug 31 2010, 08:59 PM~18455702
> *:thumbsup: TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

DUKES IE will be there. ready for another great show :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Sep 1 2010, 07:35 AM~18459122
> *DUKES IE will be there. ready for another great show :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 1 2010, 11:51 AM~18460938
> *
> *


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

STRIP TEASE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE.


----------



## san jacinto cc (Jul 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jul 26 2010, 11:02 PM~18149427
> * WELL ITS THAT TIME AGAIN...
> TO GET READY FOR THE SOBOBA REZ 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> 
> ...


*


11 MORE DAYS TIL SHOWTIME ........

EVERY 1ST PLACE WINNER IN EACH CATEGORY WINS $100.00 ( BIKES INCLUDED)

DJ BIG SANCH 
PERFORMING KEY - G ENT
* BIG SANCH
* BIG LAZY
* LIL RU ERNEST
* HERNANDEZ AKA LIL BLACKY
* EL LONELY
* EL SICKO

AFTER CAR SHOW LIVE BAND IN CASINO .........


**


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

*We INVITEA ALL OUR LOWRIDER FAM.....To OUR EVENT!! GRACIAS TO THE TOP* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

*TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FOR A GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

*TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

*BUMP BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: YA MERO-YA MERO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by san jacinto cc_@Sep 1 2010, 08:45 PM~18465485
> *11 MORE DAYS TIL SHOWTIME ........
> 
> EVERY 1ST PLACE WINNER IN EACH CATEGORY WINS $100.00 ( BIKES INCLUDED)
> ...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Sep 4 2010, 04:17 AM~18484553
> *:biggrin: YA MERO-YA MERO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP HOMIE SEE U THERE!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Sep 4 2010, 06:33 PM~18488131
> *WAS UP HOMIE SEE U THERE!!!!!
> *


One week from today. Gonna be a good show..... Good prize money


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Jul 27 2010, 01:32 PM~18154801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 5 2010, 08:57 AM~18490912
> *One week from today.  Gonna be a good show.....  Good prize money
> *


Your team judging?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 6 2010, 11:28 AM~18498317
> *Your team judging?
> *


We will be there..


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

YOU KNOW THE LATINO WILL BE THERE!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 6 2010, 11:54 AM~18498482
> *We will be there..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 6 2010, 08:09 PM~18502103
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

We will be there.......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Sep 7 2010, 10:17 AM~18506124
> *We will be there.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

looks like a perfect day for a show 87 degress


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 7 2010, 12:58 PM~18506865
> *looks  like  a perfect day  for a  show  87  degress
> *



*NICE A FEW MORE DAYS!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt. i'll be there.







> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Sep 7 2010, 10:17 AM~18506124
> *We will be there.......
> 
> 
> ...



It look's like your already there. :0


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Sep 8 2010, 10:11 AM~18514618
> *ttt. i'll be there.
> It look's like your already there.  :0
> *


U ROLLING FROM SFV COOL


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

JUST ADD PER DUKE $500 for best PEDAL BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Sep 8 2010, 10:42 AM~18514820
> *JUST ADD PER DUKE $500 for best PEDAL BIKE  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Sep 8 2010, 03:10 PM~18517288
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Sep 4 2010, 06:33 PM~18488131
> *WAS UP HOMIE SEE U THERE!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: SIMON LOCO!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Sep 7 2010, 10:17 AM~18506124
> *We will be there.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: FIRME FUCKIN RAG HOMEZ!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

DAYS AWAY


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Sep 8 2010, 09:41 AM~18514806
> *U ROLLING FROM SFV COOL
> *



The 805.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Sep 9 2010, 09:17 AM~18524026
> *The 805.
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Jul 27 2010, 01:32 PM~18154801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about the bikes what the cash prize for best of show bikes or trikes ?????


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> POSTING FOR THE PROMOTER
> 
> MAJOR PRIZE MONEY WILL BE GIVEN OUT AT THIS SHOW
> 
> ...


what about the bikes what the cash prize for best of show bikes or trikes ?????
[/quote]
$500 PER DUKE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

$500 BESTOF SHOW PEDAL BIKE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Sep 9 2010, 04:29 PM~18527387
> *$500  BESTOF SHOW PEDAL BIKE
> *


Just a couple days away.. Still plenty of room for all


----------



## HIT THA SWITCH74 (Aug 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i heard last year it was wack


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 9 2010, 06:10 PM~18528121
> *i heard last year it was wack
> *


need to start building these shows back up, cause they are getting few and far in between


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 9 2010, 08:44 PM~18528888
> *need to start building these shows back up, cause they are getting few and far in between
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 9 2010, 07:44 PM~18528888
> *need to start building these shows back up, cause they are getting few and far in between
> *


Yep. Its getting harder and harder to through these shows. Duke and the Soboba casino are putting alot into this event so come support so it can carry on.


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT FOR SOBOBA CAR SHOW.CAN'T WAIT.. :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 9 2010, 10:02 PM~18530608
> *Yep.  Its getting harder and harder to through these shows.  Duke and the Soboba casino are putting alot into this event so come support so it can carry on.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Sep 10 2010, 05:28 PM~18536566
> *TTT
> *


tHERE IS MOVE IN TOMORROW FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS TO SET UP EARLY. Still plenty of room


----------



## HIT THA SWITCH74 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'M GONNA BE AT THE SHOW SUNDAY FOR SURE!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT THA SWITCH74_@Sep 11 2010, 01:20 AM~18539454
> *I'M GONNA BE AT THE SHOW SUNDAY FOR SURE!!!
> *


*X's 2*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 11 2010, 07:23 AM~18540111
> *X's 2
> *


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Already dropped of the car 
Get to wake up a lil late tomorrow


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 9 2010, 09:02 PM~18530608
> *Yep.  Its getting harder and harder to through these shows.  Duke and the Soboba casino are putting alot into this event so come support so it can carry on.
> *


SUPP BIRD !!! SOUTHERN ROYALTY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

This was a great show!!! TTT to Duke and Drifting on a Memory for putting on an amazing show again!!! We enjoyed ourselves thank you for the trophies oh and $$ too!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you duke and drifting on a memory for a good time


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*thanks to Duke for a great show DELEGATION I.E. had a great time!!!!!! :worship: :thumbsup: *


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

THE IMPERIALS HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BIRD, GOOD SHOW HOMIE...TECHNIQUES ALWAYS THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT.


























MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, BIG CLOWNY, JOEY....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Sep 12 2010, 08:50 PM~18551143
> *BIRD, GOOD SHOW HOMIE...TECHNIQUES ALWAYS THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT.
> 
> 
> ...


Thx Clowny.. We were there to support Big Duke so he and his guys deserve the credit. I hope this show continues to grow cuz its like no other.. The bike looked good as always to homie. You and Joey are good people and always good to hang out with you. Thx for the cold waters too


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Sep 12 2010, 08:15 PM~18550750
> *thanks to Duke for a great show DELEGATION I.E. had a great time!!!!!! :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 NOW POST THEM PICS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

Show was ok, just didnt like the fact that I paid $40 to compete against myself!! Took my daughters bike and pedal car and they put them in one category!! :thumbsdown: There was enough of each to make their own category. Sad to say I wont be back.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Sep 7 2010, 10:17 AM~18506124
> *We will be there.......
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: 

Very nice!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Sep 13 2010, 05:46 AM~18553254
> *Show was ok, just didnt like the fact that I paid $40 to compete against myself!! Took my daughters bike and pedal car and they put them in one category!! :thumbsdown:  There was enough of each to make their own category. Sad to say I wont be back.
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOOD SHOW GT IE GOT 3RD IN 70 MILD THANKS C U NEXT YEAR


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE CC HAD A GREAT TIME WE GO FOR THE FUN NOT FOR TROPHYS


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Ttt had a great time at the show 
n the first time I dont come home empty handed from a casino :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style cc had a good ass tyme.. thanks duke :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

good show drifting on a memories had a great time cali style did great judgeing on the hop got my trophie from glamour today thx for looking out homie seeyou all at next show in tha pit again :biggrin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

pics


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Who won the. Hop in single pump


----------



## Sick70 (Aug 29, 2010)

Had a great time at the show! Got to see IMPERIALS cars they had the best cars in the show! I'm pretty sure they didn't care about a trophy! It was about having a good time!


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Sep 13 2010, 08:49 PM~18560605
> *Who won the. Hop in single pump
> *


*LIL Eddie took that from Delegation IE with his Hoppos equiped regal! :biggrin: click on the pic to see the vid :biggrin: *


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## DELEGATION75 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Sep 13 2010, 09:25 PM~18560981
> *LIL Eddie took that from Delegation IE with his Hoppos equiped regal! :biggrin: click on the pic to see the vid  :biggrin:
> 
> *


*and he won $250.00!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Sep 12 2010, 07:14 PM~18550733
> *Thank you duke and drifting on a memory for a good time
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up bROthers....R.F.F.R.


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Sep 12 2010, 07:21 PM~18550810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up bROthers looking good out there


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>******************MEMBERS ONLY CC************
we had a good time, took money home thanks DUKE and Drifting on a Memory CC,
we will be their next year!! reping biger and better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DONT FORGET OUR 2ND ANUAL PICK NICK THIS WEEK END 19th of SEP</span>


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elbomberaso_@Sep 15 2010, 01:03 PM~18575885
> *WE ARE HAVING A PICNIC THAT SAME DAY OUR PICNIC IS IN CORONA CITY PARK  *


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Sep 13 2010, 09:30 PM~18561034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new additions :thumbsup:


----------



## DELEGATION75 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@Sep 16 2010, 04:32 PM~18585603
> *Congrats on the new additions  :thumbsup:
> *


*THANKS! :biggrin: *


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Sep 13 2010, 05:46 AM~18553254
> *Show was ok, just didnt like the fact that I paid $40 to compete against myself!! Took my daughters bike and pedal car and they put them in one category!! :thumbsdown:  There was enough of each to make their own category. Sad to say I wont be back.
> *


 :0


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Great show homies...............


----------

